# Mahindra 2565



## 3korners ranch (Jul 20, 2020)

Looking for a pressure switch for th ac on a Mahindra tractor, 2565. The company Mahindra want to sell me the entire ac line for 250. I need only the switch. Has anybody found this switch?


----------

